# Gummi Unterlegschiene, zur Laufwerks-Entkopplung



## Basell (9. Mai 2016)

Weiß vielleicht jemand wo man diese
Gummi Unterlegschiene, zur Laufwerks-Entkopplung                                                                 

billiger bekommt ?

Finde es einfach nicht ok das man für so wenig 3-5 Euro verlangt und dann kriegt man auch nur eine HDD damit befestigt.


Wenn ich mir anschaue für eine Richtige Gummi Schiene aus dem Baumarkt sind zwar Dicker kosten mich aber gerade mal 2 euro
und da kriegt man wenn man die Machine dafür hat min 40stk daraus. 


Daher die frage wo bekomme ich diese Gummi Unterlegschiene, zur Laufwerks-Entkopplung für einen Anständigen Vernünftigen preis herr


----------



## Stryke7 (9. Mai 2016)

Dein Link funktioniert nicht ... 

Keine Ahnung, zur Entkopplung kann man vieles basteln. Aber 3-5€ für eine fertige Lösung finde ich ok, billiger kann man es auch nicht selbst machen.


----------



## Flipbo219 (9. Mai 2016)

Eben das Geld passt. Selbst wenn du nen Fahrradschlauch zerschneidest büßte teurer. Wobei ich bezweifle ob so zwei Gummischienen so viel bringen.. Richtige Entkopplung heißt für mich die Platte ist frei gelagert. Sei es schwebend durch Gummis o.ä. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## Basell (10. Mai 2016)

Ich finde es nicht ok
Du zahlst pro HDD oder Laufwerk 3-5 euro bei 8 HDD biste 40 euro dann los.

Und wenn ich mir dann die Schienen Anschaue ! Größe und Material bestehen ja nur aus Blauem Gummi. Und dann im Bauhandel die Gummi Platten sehe,
dann sind das nicht mal 2 cent in der Produktions kosten.


----------



## JoM79 (10. Mai 2016)

Du kannst ja von ner grossen Matte nicht auf ne kleine schliessen.
Ich nehme mal an, du meinst diese hier InLine Gummi Unterleg Schiene Festplatten Entkopplung: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor
Da steckt noch ne Menge hinter als nur der Materialwert.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (10. Mai 2016)

Naja, von so ein paar Millimetern Gummi würde ich mir jetzt keinen großen Vorteil erhoffen. Das bewegt sich dann in etwa in dem Rahmen, der werkseitig schon bei vielen Gehäusen duch kleine Gummielemente in den Laufwerkeinschüben vorzufinden ist.

Wenn du effektiv entkoppeln möchtest, dann brauchst du schon etwas mehr Material. Am besten gleich Schaumstoff nehmen. Das ist deutlich weniger schwingungsanfällig als Gummi (welches meist auch viel zu fest ist), dämpft die mittleren bis hohen Frequenzen und ist, wenn du Glück hast, sogar kostenlos.
Einziger Nachteil: so ganz auf Schaumstoff gelagert schlackert eine HDD natürlich leicht herum. Man sollte also nicht sparsam sein mit dem Material. Am besten runderhum einwickeln und einfach in den Gehäuseboden legen 

Ich hab auch schon verschiedene Tests mit sowohl 5.400er als auch 7.200er HDDs und einigen Werkstoffen (hartes Gummi, weiches Gummi, Waschmaschinenmatte, Schaumstoff, Stoffpad,...) gemacht.
Bisher hat erschien mir einfacher Schaumstoff immer am effektivsten und zugleich einfachsten.


----------



## Basell (10. Mai 2016)

Da ich halt HDD Hot Swap habe und dort die Käfige für habe,
muss ich leider auf die Lösung zurück da es nur 0,5mm dick ist.

Den glaub max 1 mm dürften es sein sonst passen die HDD mit den Käfigen nicht mehr rein.


----------



## Flipbo219 (10. Mai 2016)

Also was ich noch auf die schnelle an Enkopplungsmöglichkeiten nach 5 Minuten googlen gefunden habe: 

InLine Gummi Unterlegscheiben fur: Amazon.de: Elektronik

1m2 Gummiplatte | Starke: 1mm | 1,2 m x  ,83m | NR/SBR: Amazon.de: Baumarkt (könnte man zurechtschneiden)

Fantec 3.5" HDD Schutzhülle Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

www.Hard-Net.de - the coldest page in web

Leider alles nicht optimal. Das hier ist auch noch eine Möglichkeit (ähnlich der Sharkoon Vibe Fixer, die ich btw. für die beste Option halte):

Projekt Silent-PC: Festplatten

Wenn du allerdings vollständig und vernünftig entkoppeln möchtest musst du mMn auf dein Hot Swap verzichten. Alles andere ist nichts halbes und nichts ganzes.


----------



## Basell (13. Mai 2016)

1m2 Gummiplatte | Starke: 1mm | 1,2m x ,83m | NR/SBR: Amazon.de: Baumarkt
Genau so was suche ich aber in einer 0,5mm stärke !


----------



## Basell (13. Mai 2016)

Irgend wann hol ich auch eine neue Grafik aber so lange sie mir reicht ist es egal.

Übertakten vielleicht aber nur wenig. 
Preis spielt eine Rolle ja, aber es muss jetzt nicht der billigste CPU sein. Nur halt solltet ihr eure Empfehlung abgeben.

Möchte halt nicht einen CPU haben der weniger Leistung hat, als den ich derzeit bei AMD habe. Auf neue AMD Sockel CPU warten, hmm ist so eine sache. 
Frage ist ob die behaupt dann das Liefern was so an Gerüchten da ist. M2 ist schon mal klasse weil man sich die SDD am Sata Port spare.


----------

